# Long 1564, 460 and 2460



## Chestnut3355 (Jul 23, 2012)

There is a Long 1564 advertised for sale (for parts). I have searched the Internet and cannot find out much about that model. I have a Long 460 that needs a clutch and a commercial-grade Long 2460 that will run, but will not move. You can put it in gear, and there is no grinding, etc., but the tractor will not move. My needs are simple...I need an inexpensive way to get my 460 and 2460 working. Can anyone share info on the 1564? Is the clutch assembly from the 1564 interchangeable with the clutch on a 460? Can anyone give me ideas as to what the problem might be with my 2460? HELP and THANKS!


----------

